# just starting!



## woodcraver1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I asked for help finding a manual for a used dovetial fixture. The response for help was very good. Now I have a manual but still don't know how to use the fixture.Where might I see a video of a dovetail fixture in action?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Give the link below a look see, I'm sure it will help you get it.

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2007/04/30/podcast-20-machine-cut-dovetails/

Search Results dovetail — Woodworking Online

=======



woodcraver1 said:


> I asked for help finding a manual for a used dovetial fixture. The response for help was very good. Now I have a manual but still don't know how to use the fixture.Where might I see a video of a dovetail fixture in action?


----------



## Dereklee (Jul 15, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Give the link below a look see, I'm sure it will help you get it.
> 
> ...


wow, a fairly good site about wood-working. thanks for the link.


----------



## Pete_Judd (Oct 19, 2010)

MCLS is a great resource, I have there horizontal router table, and have bought several things from them. Only needed customer service once, and they took care of me just right now. Very happy customer.


----------

